# RCI Weeks versus Points



## levatino (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi all!

Is there somewhere in the forum that contrasts the two programs?  

Is the inventory identical for both?  

Does any program have advantages versus the other?

Thank you!


----------



## ronparise (Jan 7, 2012)

inventory  is different
exchange fees are different
currency (tpu vs points) is different
points allows nightly stays, weeks does not
points can get some weeks inventory, weeks cant get points inventory
weeks can be deposited in points, points cant be deposited in weeks

They are completely different, with some overlap


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 7, 2012)

Points has a preference period to re-book back into the HOME RESORT at a discounted exchange fee.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 7, 2012)

*some more*

The RCI Weeks website is much more user friendly and easier to find an exchange, IMO.  Ever since the last "RCI Enhancement" a couple months ago, the RCI Points website has been a nightmare for us.  In fact we can't even book using the website because RCI has our Points account so screwed up.  Searching for points exchanges are also much harder.

You don't need to pay anything to combine points in an RCI Points account -- a point from one place gets added into your account total, like those from others.  But with TPU's you need to pay a combine fee to make higher TPU exchanges.

You can borrow points from the next year in an RCI account, but you can't do that with TPU.

----

Don't buy retail whatever you go with; always buy resale and save a bundle!


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2012)

Some weeks are a great deal in RCI points and not in TPU's and vice versa.
I think it's good to own both so you can compare for each situation. 
Sometimes it's wildly different in terms of price other times it's a toss. 

Exchange fees are lower for points exchanges but short stays incur housekeeping fees at some resorts although they might forget to charge you.  :ignore:  

Disney is now a great deal in RCI points as opposed to TPU's depending on when you want to go.  There is seasonal variability in points, not as much in weeks.  

You can do short stays in Wyndham resorts now in points for as little as 3 nights.  Nice option if you don't want to own Wyndham points.  Pretty decent availability at some of their resorts like Bonnet Creek and Pompano.  

I'm sure I'm in the TUG minority here when I say I love RCI points.   
Yeah the website is clunky and they make you work for those good exchanges but when you score you score nicely.  I've never been disappointed in my RCI points exchanges, can't say the same for my weeks exchanges although that's gotten much better with the TPU system where we get change back for yucky resorts whereas in the past I've felt cheated.  

There also seems to be alot less competition in points than weeks.  I've seen Disney weeks sit there for weeks whereas on the weeks side they're snapped up in a matter of hours.    Too bad I own my points in Orlando or I'd be all over them myself.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 7, 2012)

*Chris is right...*

There are two Points systems with RCI:  

The original Points system, which is one way to get DVC, as an example.  Studios start at 28,500 points for slow time (early December, most of January), slow time is 41,000 for 1 bedrooms, and 71,000 for 2 bedrooms; medium season (most of the year, including all of fall, most of the late spring, and some winter) is 38,500 points for a studio, 56,500 for a 1 bedroom, and 96,500 for a 2 bedroom; prime season (holidays, spring break, summer, Presidents' week) is 48,500 for a studio, 71,000 for a 1 bedroom, 118,500 for a 2 bedroom.  The cost of Bay Lake Tower is generally 10,000 points higher for most every season, but I have no idea why.  

The above original points system did not change at all.  The values have stayed the same for the three years RCI has had DVC, but prime is very expensive, while low season is very reasonable. My cost on those points  is about 1.6 cents each.

The weeks system is now also points, but it's a different "currency" from the original points system.  This was created as of November of 2011.  The points required for the exchanges went from 25 a year ago to 48-52 now, depending on season  This has increased my costs substantially for weeks, but for prime summer, 52 points is cheaper than 118,000 points in the other system.  But all seasons cost a similar number of points in weeks.  It's surprising to see no difference between seasons.  Studios are 44 points, one bedrooms are 48 points, and 2 bedrooms are 52 points in prime seasons, and only about 4 points lower than the above numbers for slow season.

I feel the RCI Points system is fairer in seasons than weeks for DVC...

But compare the exchanges we got with weeks into Wyndham Shearwater (all 2 bedrooms) for August of 2012.  It's 109K points in RCI Points, while it was only 21 points in weeks.  This makes owning both a good value for us.   

I can see so many other examples, specifically demonstrating the unfairness of the system.  I feel badly for those who deposit Kauai weeks into RCI.  High fees, and you get 25 Points?  Not fair.


----------



## presley (Jan 7, 2012)

These posts make points sound desirable.  I have another question about RCI points.  Do they carry over to the next year?  Since they automatically combine, I am wondering if biennial usage points could be stacked.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 7, 2012)

I have been comparing the two and it still confuses me.

For example the Grandview I looked at was 98k points, but only 23 TPU.

The VV@P I inquired about was 98k points, but 59 TPU, now sold.

Currently looking for a non-Orlando week with similar TPU's/MF's to VV@P....


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The cost of Bay Lake Tower is generally 10,000 points higher for most every season, but I have no idea why.



Cause it's new and everybody wants to go.   



presley said:


> These posts make points sound desirable.  I have another question about RCI points.  Do they carry over to the next year?  Since they automatically combine, I am wondering if biennial usage points could be stacked.



Presley, yes they do.  It's free to carry over if you have done a transaction during the year otherwise there is a sliding scale to save them.  I'm not real sure what it is cause it's been years since I've saved any points.  
I try to keep ahead by always borrowing ahead so I don't have any extra expenses in this ownership.  I think it's wise to keep borrowing ahead.  
On the years that points have carried over RCI has done it automatically since I always do at least one transaction a year.  I used to do alot of 7500-9000 point exchanges but now I'm getting picky so don't do as many, hence no leftovers.   



gnorth16 said:


> I have been comparing the two and it still confuses me.
> 
> For example the Grandview I looked at was 98k points, but only 23 TPU.
> 
> ...



Forget the TPU equivalent.  You won't be using it in RCI points anyway once you buy a converted week unless you are concerned about wanting to unwind the points account in the future.  Unfortunately things could change down the line with the TPU's so I'd not be too concerned about this. 

I own VV Parkway and it's a triennial.  It gives me 24.5K points a year.  I always use my points and do a few points for deposit with some of my other weeks at regular weeks resorts.  I love that feature cause even if I deposit say a 14K off season muddy week at CMV I can combine it with my 24.5K and get a nice exchange for a reasonable price.  If I deposit something better like a 36K then I can get a really nice exchange into some of the higher tier resorts.  

I just recently acquired a 14K triennial at Grandview for doing specifically DVC off season units.  Two years of points gets me a nice studio at DVC.  That's a hell of a deal and I hope it continues.


----------



## gnorth16 (Jan 7, 2012)

The VV@P was registered in points until 2012 and after that, I had the option to put it back to weeks.  I was not sure which program would give me more bang for the buck and I ended up waiting too long and it sold.

I just find it interesting that the identical week could be more beneficial by taking it out of points or putting it into points (but costs money).  There are so many TS's out there that I don't mind waiting for the right one to come long.  Maybe VV@P is not what I really want.  

I have been running 10 or so ebay and bargain basement adds per day through my friends RCI weeks account and determining the TPU value. Points is easier to figure out the value for.  Each ad on eBay and redweek show the points value and MF's.

I should probably figure out which way I am leaning first.  I could save myself a lot of time by doing so.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 7, 2012)

I have Wyndham points (and the portal to RCI), RCI points, RCI Weeks, II, VRI, and DVC.

I used all of my 2012 RCI Points already (actually about 6 months ago). Have under 15 TPUs for the next 11 months (or until I deposit 2013 units). So, for 2012, I will be forced to learn more about the Wyndham portal - both for RCI Weeks exchanges and to use the Nightly Stays resorts (a subset of RCI Points):ignore: . Right after I get back from my next Disney AKV stay, my HGVC stay on 57th street, my last 2 RCI 28K stays back into Wyndham, and my 2 week Kauai trip using TPUs. 

That is only the first 6 months of 2012. :hysterical:


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Right after I get back from my next Disney AKV stay.......................



Thanks for rubbing in those great DVC exchanges.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 7, 2012)

Generally speaking, RCI Weeks works better for larger units and RCI Points works better for smaller units and shorter stays.

It's definitely good to be in both, because it increases your options.  The most flexible way to be in both is to own a small, cheap RCI Points resort and then own a variety of RCI Weeks units at resorts that are not associated with RCI Points so you can PFD some of your deposits into RCI Points.  This lets you shift more or less into points depending on your needs and which system works out the cheapest for you.  (For even more flexibility, use dual-affiliated resorts so you can get into II as well.)


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jan 7, 2012)

chriskre said:


> Thanks for rubbing in those great DVC exchanges.



And my last DVC exchange for awhile.   And as I have a very small DVC points package (90 AKV), I will have to bank and borrow for a decent stay or do the cheap studio with a parking lot view. Will go read my DVC points book right after I pay my DVC MFs for 2012.

Of course, there is always Bonnet Creek with my various Wyndham discounts and upgrades.:whoopie:


----------



## chriskre (Jan 7, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> And my last DVC exchange for awhile.   And as I have a very small DVC points package (90 AKV), I will have to bank and borrow for a decent stay or do the cheap studio with a parking lot view. Will go read my DVC points book right after I pay my DVC MFs for 2012.
> 
> Of course, there is always Bonnet Creek with my various Wyndham discounts and upgrades.:whoopie:



You could always do a split stay.  Stay at AKV for a few nights and then slum it at Bonnet Creek in one of their Presidential suites for the remainder of the trip.  :rofl:   
That's what we do.


----------

